
The Restlessness of Gerhard Richter - prismatic
https://www.apollo-magazine.com/gerhard-richter-review-met-breuer/
======
gtsnexp
'Never look away' \- Florian Henckel von Donnersmarck’s movie:
[https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/never_look_away](https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/never_look_away)

Any Richter fan ought to watch. Transcendental!

